# Where do you buy sheet music online?



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I have been able to obtain most of the sheet music I own either very cheaply at used music sales or for free (stuff the music library was getting rid of and gifts from teachers, family, and friends), but sometimes you just have to order stuff. And since I don't do so very frequently and I'm also lazy and an un-savvy shopper, I've only used Amazon and Sheet Music Plus. But there's got to be somewhere a little off the beaten path where I can buy music less expensively. Right? I hope? Where do you go?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I mostly use the same places, including IMSLP for free sheet music, but you can't get books that way. Actually though, in some cases, if you want a book, its cheaper to download it off of IMSLP and then send it into Lulu to make a book out of it. You could make your own collections that way. Or you could even just put it in plastic folders in a binder and use it that way.


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

Imslp is great.

I know prestoclassical sells sheet music online, ships internationally.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/sm/b


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I love IMSLP too. Though right now I am seeking to replace one of my treasured books of Beethoven sonatas (volume I, Henle), which was recently lost or stolen.  (I think stolen.)


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> I love IMSLP too. Though right now I am seeking to replace one of my treasured books of Beethoven sonatas (volume I, Henle), which was recently lost or stolen.  (I think stolen.)


Ouch, Henle are fine editions. You can't replace Henle without another Henle.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> You can't replace Henle without another Henle.


Agreed, I'm just trying to find a way around paying $55 for a used one in "acceptable" condition (the cheapest I've found so far). I'd sooner pay the extra for a new one; I want one in good condition because I expect to have it forever. Barring more music thieves.


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

There must be a special place in hell for people that steal Henle urtext editions


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Why would any normal person steal sheet music?! I thought we were safe from that, being crazy classical music-lovers!


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> Why would any normal person steal sheet music?! I thought we were safe from that, being crazy classical music-lovers!


Not just any sheet music, it is the Henle Edition!

If that isn't a good enough reason, then i suppose it is a Henle edition owned and used by an attractive music undergraduate!


----------



## busoni (Aug 10, 2011)

IMSLP is great for many things. Sending to Lulu.com is a good idea too--you can get them spiral bound there, which is nice.

Thought I'd share an odd website that actually sells spiral bound sheet music -- poloniussheetmusic.com. It's easier than Lulu if they happen to have what you want, and the books are printed on better paper.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I spend more on ink cartridges printing stuff from IMSLP than on actual sheet music books..


----------



## busoni (Aug 10, 2011)

Laser printers are the way to go for printing big documents. If you buy the right printer and decent remanufactured toner cartridges, your printing cost can be as low as 1 cent per page. Still might not be as cheap as a Dover volume, but the customizing you can do is worth it.


----------

